# Severn, Sat. Report (Thanks Surfnsam)



## Grady-Black (Mar 25, 2007)

Mytmouse and I met up with Surfnsam at Jonas Green around 6:00. We both have limited experience on the Severn and needed help in finding some of the hot spots on the river. Thanks to Joe's video and Woody's reports I knew alittle about the fishing north of 450 and did well in the past but south of the bridge was new territory for me. 

Surfnsam to the rescue! He took us to one of his honey holes and we had non-stop action all morning!! I kept about a dozen really nice perch for the grill while Surfnsam and Mytmouse hooked up with Perch and a few nice Croaker as well! 

We were using BW (fresh & salted), FBBW, and Gulp Alive. Everything caught fish. We were whipped and heading back in by 10:00 when the tide went slack.

Thanks for sharing Surfnsam, I had a blast!

GB.


----------



## mytmouse (Jan 24, 2009)

Yeah thanks again surfnsam! I am going to have to remember to bring my camera next time! But it was good fishing yesterday! I can't wait to do it again!! 

MYT


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

my pleasure, got a few more croakers this morning from the wall before the baby spot started attacking my worms after the sun came up. i need to practice with my cast net so i can clean up on the bait for blues.


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

some pics of croakers, action shot didnt come out well damn new fangled cameras


----------



## richardbb85 (Apr 18, 2009)

can we use shrimp to catch WP?


----------



## mytmouse (Jan 24, 2009)

Nice pics Surfnsam...my 1 croaker and WP are all cleaned up and in the freezer  I guess the croakers didn't care too much for the salted bloodworms....thats alright though I'm all out so next trip I will have some fresh ones! 

Richard,
I can't ever recall catching WP on shrimp, but the way they were biting yesterday, I am sure they would have taken it! LOL

MYT


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

richard, use grass shrimp for wp, croakers will eat reg. shrimp

MYT i kept the heads for red drum this fall at AI. my wifes getting pissed with all my bait in the freezer


----------



## 1obxnut (Mar 26, 2002)

surfnsam said:


> richard, use grass shrimp for wp, croakers will eat reg. shrimp
> 
> MYT i kept the heads for red drum this fall at AI. my wifes getting pissed with all my bait in the freezer


Time to get a freezer of your own!  If she asks for justification, tell her the truth or just say.."why not, you have your own closet!" (if she does)..it worked with a friend of mine in NC..LOL


----------



## mytmouse (Jan 24, 2009)

surfnsam said:


> richard, use grass shrimp for wp, croakers will eat reg. shrimp
> 
> MYT i kept the heads for red drum this fall at AI. my wifes getting pissed with all my bait in the freezer


You should have seen my wife's face when I put frozen rats in the freezer when I had my snake! :beer:  LOL

MYT


----------



## richardbb85 (Apr 18, 2009)

thank you


----------



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

Glad you guys had a good time. My son and I are planning to fish on Tuesday. It has been a long time since we fished together when he was a highs schooler. I am think going to Jonas Green Park for WP for lots of actions. He only use lures so I will hit the tiny creek first. Once we have 10 good sized WP we will hit Sam's Secret spot.

Is Sam's secret spot close to the Big dock with many naval ships in north side of the river? Sam, I need detailed directions from the park.

Thanks

joe


----------



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

I think I found Sam's Spot by reading Sam's post on other thread. It looks, on the Google Maps, the spot is in the middle of Big Ramp (East of Naval Academy) and the mooring area for sail boats. I see a big, lone white buoy. 

Joe


----------



## Grady-Black (Mar 25, 2007)

Joe I sent you a PM..


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Nice work. Congrats.


----------



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

1obxnut said:


> Time to get a freezer of your own!  If she asks for justification, tell her the truth or just say.."why not, you have your own closet!" (if she does)..it worked with a friend of mine in NC..LOL


All my cloths are in the Guest room for last 11 years.
Though I have my own freezer and refrigerator. :beer:

Joe


----------



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

Grady-Black said:


> Joe I sent you a PM..


I got it.
Thanks,

BTW,

I found kayak launch fee at Smith's Marina.

One kayak - $20.00
Two kayak on one vehicle - $20.00
Two kayaks on two separate vehicle - $40.00

Charge is based on per vehicle. I did not ask 3 kayaks on one vehicle. I will just give them $30.00 when I take 2 young kids.

Depending on the weather, and fishing time tomorrow, I may go to Smith's Marina. I want to fish so bad.

Joe


----------



## richardbb85 (Apr 18, 2009)

dam, that's pretty expensive to launch.

anyone happen to know how far is SPSP to jonas green park?


----------



## cducer (May 7, 2010)

richardbb85 said:


> dam, that's pretty expensive to launch.
> 
> anyone happen to know how far is SPSP to jonas green park?


Looks like several miles to paddle...


----------



## cducer (May 7, 2010)

ComeOnFish said:


> I got it.
> Thanks,
> 
> BTW,
> ...


Wow.... that is steep... for those prices they should unload/load your yaks and clean fish !!


----------



## richardbb85 (Apr 18, 2009)

cducer said:


> Looks like several miles to paddle...


several miles isn't so bad if i take my jetski.


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

sorry Joe just catching up, thats the white bouy, if you go out around the point and in the bay its about 3 miles to the BB. you would be going through the Hacketts a lot of riprap to fish there but pretty shallow.


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

cducer said:


> Wow.... that is steep... for those prices they should unload/load your yaks and clean fish !!


yeah some jerks try to gouge you but some are cool and only charge 5 bucks or free. paid a pirate 20 once when they cabled off one of my spots on the Bodkin, AA county really sucks for water access. i think every community has a ramp but mine


----------

